# House Centipede Care?



## Tarantula155 (May 24, 2013)

What would their care be like?


----------



## beetleman (May 24, 2013)

tall container,moist coco soft bark,corkbark to climb on,high humidity,good ventilation,small crickets,roaches etc. for feeding 1x weekly(1 cricket per feeding) that's how i keep mine,they are all in seperate containers. had them for 2yrs now and still going strong hope this helps ya.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 25, 2013)

Bump^

I appreciate the info beetleman.

Anyone else? I would like some care information from a few more people. 

---------- Post added 05-25-2013 at 07:30 PM ----------

If any of you were wondering, here is a video of my house centipede feeding on a little spider.

[video=youtube;_m3UYNqkNrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m3UYNqkNrU[/video]

^For some of you who can't see the video click here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m3UYNqkNrU


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 27, 2013)

I agree with beetleman.  Even the arid species will respond well to that setup.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. My neighbor just gave me one today. So they can't be kept communally? Probably not. Anybody tried to breed these? Any info about breeding would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how long they live?


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 30, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks for the info. My neighbor just gave me one today. So they can't be kept communally? Probably not. Anybody tried to breed these? Any info about breeding would be greatly appreciated.


I put up a link a couple years back but it doesn't seem to work now: http://webs.lander.edu/rsfox/inverte...scutigera.html

On this page Dr. Shelley notes that a photo of the 'pedes caudal end "may" be of a female, however there was no confirmation of that: http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15796&view=previous

If you have multiples there is always an opportunity to pair them up and look for behavioral traits...


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 30, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> I put up a link a couple years back but it doesn't seem to work now: http://webs.lander.edu/rsfox/inverte...scutigera.html
> 
> On this page Dr. Shelley notes that a photo of the 'pedes caudal end "may" be of a female, however there was no confirmation of that: http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15796&view=previous
> 
> If you have multiples there is always an opportunity to pair them up and look for behavioral traits...


Thanks. They are looking for more in their house so hopefully I can get more than 1. I am also hoping it is gravid if female. It loved to eat the red runners. : )


----------

